# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بهترین بازه بندی ساعت مطالعه و پخش دروس در طول روز

## moboer

*توی بازه بندی ساعت مطالعه مشکل دارم اگه میشه راهنماییم کنین که مثلا بعد یه ساعت درس استراحت کنم یا بعد دوساعت و...
دوستانی ک نتیجه گرفتن، لطفا بگین بازه های زمانی مطالعشون در روز به چه نحوی بوده؟ مثلا چه ساعتی شروع میکردن و کی استراحت میکردن و اینکه دروس رو چجوری در طول روز پخش میکردن*

----------


## indomitable

*بهترین نوع برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی هستش:
یعنی بگی من دوساعت فیزیک به اندازه ده صفحه میخونم و ۳۰ تا تست میزنم.
اینکه بگی من از ساعت هشت صبح تا ده  ایکس رو میخونم و از ده تا ده و ربع استراحت میکنم اشتباهترین نوع برنامه ریزی هست چون اگه هشت صبحت بشه هشت و یک دقیقه اون روزت خراب میشه(منکه سال اول اینجوری بودم از همینم ضربه خوردم۳۰%)

تو ببین چند تا کتاب میتونی در روز بخونی؟پنج الی شش کتاب کافیه به نظرم....بعد برنامت رو حجمی زمانی کن و تو قید ساعت دقیق استراحت نباش،تا هر ساعتی که خسته نشدی بخون،هروقت خسته شدی استراحت کن(ولی خیلی طولش نده)*

----------


## B.R

سلام
بازه بندی ب خودتون بستگی داره 
ساعت بیداری و خواب و کارای روزانه 
یا اینکه بازدهیتون چ زمانی بیشتره صب تا ظهر،ظهر تا شب،شب تا آخر شب!!!!
و اینکه چقد میتونید پای ی درس بمونیدو تمرکز کنید 
مثلاا خود من اول صب بازدهی بالایی ندارم صب ساعت ۹ بیدار میشم ی تایمم ۹ونیم تا ۱۱ اس و یکی ۱۱ونیم تا یک
بعدش تا۳ استراحت میکنم حالا نهارو نمازوی ساعتم میخوابم 
۳شروع میکنم تا ۴ و نیم و ۵ تا ۶ و نیم
حالا من ۶ ساعت درس میخونم چون کارای خونه با منه بیشتر از این نمیتونم دیگ 
ولی مثلا اگه بخوای ادامه بدی 
میتونی ۷ تا ۸ ام بخونی
۸ تا ۹ واسه شام
بعد اونم ۹ تا ۱۱ ام ی تایم دیگ 
و اینکه براهر ساعت حجم درسارو مشخص کن 
حالا سوالای بالارو جواب بدی دوستان بهتر میتونن راهنمایت کنن

----------


## moboer

> *بهترین نوع برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی هستش:
> یعنی بگی من دوساعت فیزیک به اندازه ده صفحه میخونم و ۳۰ تا تست میزنم.
> اینکه بگی من از ساعت هشت صبح تا ده  ایکس رو میخونم و از ده تا ده و ربع استراحت میکنم اشتباهترین نوع برنامه ریزی هست چون اگه هشت صبحت بشه هشت و یک دقیقه اون روزت خراب میشه(منکه سال اول اینجوری بودم از همینم ضربه خوردم۳۰%)
> 
> تو ببین چند تا کتاب میتونی در روز بخونی؟پنج الی شش کتاب کافیه به نظرم....بعد برنامت رو حجمی زمانی کن و تو قید ساعت دقیق استراحت نباش،تا هر ساعتی که خسته نشدی بخون،هروقت خسته شدی استراحت کن(ولی خیلی طولش نده)*


توی حجمی زمانی، زیاد مهم نیست مثلا چه ساعتی شروع کنیم و چه ساعتی تموم کنیم؟ مثلا همینکه بگیم فلان صفحه زیستو تو 2ساعت بخونیم کافیه؟

----------


## moboer

> سلام
> بازه بندی ب خودتون بستگی داره 
> ساعت بیداری و خواب و کارای روزانه 
> یا اینکه بازدهیتون چ زمانی بیشتره صب تا ظهر،ظهر تا شب،شب تا آخر شب!!!!
> و اینکه چقد میتونید پای ی درس بمونیدو تمرکز کنید 
> مثلاا خود من اول صب بازدهی بالایی ندارم صب ساعت ۹ بیدار میشم ی تایمم ۹ونیم تا ۱۱ اس و یکی ۱۱ونیم تا یک
> بعدش تا۳ استراحت میکنم حالا نهارو نمازوی ساعتم میخوابم 
> ۳شروع میکنم تا ۴ و نیم و ۵ تا ۶ و نیم
> حالا من ۶ ساعت درس میخونم چون کارای خونه با منه بیشتر از این نمیتونم دیگ 
> ...


اها پس شما هر تایم درسیتون 1ساعت و نیمه درسته؟

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط moboer


توی حجمی زمانی، زیاد مهم نیست مثلا چه ساعتی شروع کنیم و چه ساعتی تموم کنیم؟ مثلا همینکه بگیم فلان صفحه زیستو تو 2ساعت بخونیم کافیه؟


ببین،
مهم اینه که وقتی تو میگی من این بحث رو تو دوساعت میخونم،باید بخونی باید تمومش کنی،
زودتر تمومش کردی دمت گرم!ولی دیرتر سعی من تمومش نکنی،
چون اینجوری هی میخوای کشش بدی مطلب رو.
تند خوانی کردن در عین حفظ تمرکز خیلی مهمه.
باید سرعت رو چه تو خوندن چه تو تست زدن ببری بالا،
اگه هی فس فس کنی که تا روز کنکورم نمیتونی مطلب رو جمعش کنی.*

----------


## B.R

> اها پس شما هر تایم درسیتون 1ساعت و نیمه درسته؟


این بستگی ب خودتون داره
من از نیم ساعت شروع کردم چون نمیتونستم تمرکز کنم 
و بیشتر از نیم ساعت پای ی درس مینشستم دیگ نمیفهمیدم چیکار میکنم
راجب پخش کردن درسم 
بنظرم هرروز شیمی زیست و ریاضی یا فیزیک 
و دوتا عمومی تو برنامتون باشه

----------


## Saeed79

> *توی بازه بندی ساعت مطالعه مشکل دارم اگه میشه راهنماییم کنین که مثلا بعد یه ساعت درس استراحت کنم یا بعد دوساعت و...
> دوستانی ک نتیجه گرفتن، لطفا بگین بازه های زمانی مطالعشون در روز به چه نحوی بوده؟ مثلا چه ساعتی شروع میکردن و کی استراحت میکردن و اینکه دروس رو چجوری در طول روز پخش میکردن*


واسه بازه مطالعاتی مهمترین چیز اینه که از روند یادگیری برید به سمت آزمونی
یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اینکه شما وقتی 1 ساعت بخونی استراخت کنی باز یک ساعت خیلی بهتر یادمیگیری تا اینکه 4 ساعت پشت سر هم بخونی ! ولی مشکل اینه که سر جلسه ازمون شما باید 4 ساعت پشت سر هم تست بزنی . خب طبیعتا وقتی توی خونه 1 ساعت 1 ساعت میخونی سر جلسه معجزه نمیشه 4 ساعت بترکونی ! نتیجش این میشه که بعد عمومی کم میاری و بعد ریاضی و توی تستای زیست هنوز فکرت مشغول ریاضیه ... (همون سویچینگ)
پس باید روزای اول هفته استراحتا بیشتر باشه و روزای اخر هفته دوم استراحتا کمتر
از یک ساعت یک ساعت هفته اول استارت تا  3 ساعت 3 ساعت های هفته دوم اتمام

----------


## moboer

> واسه بازه مطالعاتی مهمترین چیز اینه که از روند یادگیری برید به سمت آزمونی
> یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اینکه شما وقتی 1 ساعت بخونی استراخت کنی باز یک ساعت خیلی بهتر یادمیگیری تا اینکه 4 ساعت پشت سر هم بخونی ! ولی مشکل اینه که سر جلسه ازمون شما باید 4 ساعت پشت سر هم تست بزنی . خب طبیعتا وقتی توی خونه 1 ساعت 1 ساعت میخونی سر جلسه معجزه نمیشه 4 ساعت بترکونی ! نتیجش این میشه که بعد عمومی کم میاری و بعد ریاضی و توی تستای زیست هنوز فکرت مشغول ریاضیه ... (همون سویچینگ)
> پس باید روزای اول هفته استراحتا بیشتر باشه و روزای اخر هفته دوم استراحتا کمتر
> از یک ساعت یک ساعت هفته اول استارت تا  3 ساعت 3 ساعت های هفته دوم اتمام


اگه بعد از مدتی به تایم سه ساعته عادت کردم، میشه اون یک ساعت رو حذف کرد یا از نظر شما باید هفته اول حتما یک ساعت یک ساعت باشه تا روز کنکور؟

----------


## DrDark13

حتما درسی که بدت میاد رو بزار اولین درست....
من خودم از ریاضی بدم میومد یه مدت اول صبح فقط ریاضی میخوندم و کم کم علاقه مند شدم بش...
کار سخت و خسته کننده رو باید اول انجام بدی که خیالت راحت باشه...

----------


## Saeed79

> اگه بعد از مدتی به تایم سه ساعته عادت کردم، میشه اون یک ساعت رو حذف کرد یا از نظر شما باید هفته اول حتما یک ساعت یک ساعت باشه تا روز کنکور؟


نه باید باشه یکم بیشتر
مثلا 1.5 ساعت

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*چه بحث داغی و قابل امتدادی ...*

----------


## Khali

Up

----------

